

Amazing Japanese and their Animations - r3570r3
http://singularityhub.com/2011/06/22/new-japanese-pop-idol-shocks-fans-with-news%E2%80%93shes-not-real-video/

======
ColinWright
Submitted yesterday, many, many comments in the discussion there:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2682320>

~~~
r3570r3
Thanks, I thought HN detects duplicate submissions and shows that it already
exists. Thanks for the heads up anyway. Will have to do a check on HNSearch
before putting up things.

~~~
ColinWright
It's supposed to, and often does. In this case the URLs appear to be
identical, so I don't know what's gone wrong. Possibly a restart, and the
older item hadn't been loaded into memory. I'm pretty sure the algorithm only
checks against URLs in cache.

